# How do you set loop points in WAV files e.g. for Pad sounds, so the sounds just keeps playing..?



## ManicMiner (Mar 30, 2019)

I've got a bunch of multisamples, files named C1.wav, D1.wav, ... -> C6.wav

How do I set the loop points in the WAV files so that they play continuously (like Pad sounds that just play and play as long as you keep the keys pressed down.) ?

And also, I wonder if I could do it as a batch job as I have a large number of these wav files?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 30, 2019)

LoopAuditioneer - http://loopauditioneer.sourceforge.net/


----------



## ManicMiner (Mar 30, 2019)

d.healey said:


> LoopAuditioneer - http://loopauditioneer.sourceforge.net/


Great, thanks. I even am using Reaper so you YT video helped as well.


----------



## ManicMiner (Mar 30, 2019)

d.healey said:


> LoopAuditioneer - http://loopauditioneer.sourceforge.net/


I got it going and inserted loop points, went through them one by one, and I thought I chose the most appropriate ones, and actually I did a further "Crossfade" batch job in LoopAuditioneer, but when I played the samples back, the crossfades were not smooth.

What program do you recommend that would look at the loop points and do good crossfades?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 30, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> What program do you recommend that would look at the loop points and do good crossfades?


I don't add the crossfades in loop auditioneer, I add them in the sampler (assuming the sampler your using has such functionality). Another batch looping tool is EndlessWav - https://www.bjoernbojahr.de/endlesswav.html - it's not automatic though, you have to do each sample one by one, but it takes about the same time as using loop auditioneer because you audition each loop as you create it.


----------



## Tod (Mar 30, 2019)

ManicMiner said:


> I got it going and inserted loop points, went through them one by one, and I thought I chose the most appropriate ones, and actually I did a further "Crossfade" batch job in LoopAuditioneer, but when I played the samples back, the crossfades were not smooth.
> 
> What program do you recommend that would look at the loop points and do good crossfades?



David's a real pro at this and he's got great ways of doing this. However, there is a way in reaper to make perfect loops if you're interested.

What kind of samples are they?


----------



## ManicMiner (Mar 31, 2019)

Tod said:


> ...there is a way in reaper to make perfect loops if you're interested.What kind of samples are they?


Yes, I'm interested in knowing looping in Reaper.
They are "synth" samples. Pads, leads. Pads are about 8 seconds long for example. (Also I am assuming that a 3-semitone interval is OK... my first time doing this kind of thing...)
This is my layout:


----------



## SimonViklund (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah I'm interested in learning how to do perfect loops in Reaper as well. I usually render the sound, cut off the sound by the end of the region and past + crossfade the cut off bit in the beginning of the region - is there a more clever/quicker way to do it?


----------

